# To those like me that are stuck on the shore



## Hop2it (Aug 14, 2006)

"Girlfriend says no ring no boat" So I will be spending another year on the shorelines. Looking for any advice of where to go. Live in Euclid but I am willing to travel. Any suggestions would be nice. Don't need honey holes just areas that provide sufficent access for land lock lads like myself.


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

We should start a club, I think its a more prominate situation than any of us want to admit.

Try the detour, I have talked my lady into a kayak instead...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

At first she will say no ring no boat, then after your married she will say no house, no boat, then it will be no kids no boat, then college, next thing you know you'll never have a boat and always be land guy. Do yourself a favor and just go buy a boat if she doesn't like it show her the door and say I'm not going to live my life the way you want and we're not even married. 

I'm only 27 and I had a boa constrictor as a woman. no way no how with that crap nowdays. 

I don't know if this is the situation your in now but I would image it's only going to get worse, maybe even re-think your girlfriend life strategy. 

MY ex woman hated that I had a little 16 footer than was cheap and inexpensive and paid off. We broke up and now I have a Ranger 


Or find guys on OGF that live in your neighborhood so you can fish with them on there boat, cheaper that's for sure.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Exactly what I was going to recommend. Go buy a kayak, canoe, or bass buggy for $500. It will be used very much over time. Just store it in your backyard.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

The excuse of "would you rather I spend my time and money in a bar?" would probably help out your cause. Having a boat, no matter how small or large, opens up many more possibilities.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Love is a splendid thing......they tell us.

Ring or boat......they are not mutually exclusive. Maybe a small amount for a ring....and a smaller amount for the boat would make everyone happy.

If your love doesn't buy the lady........your money never will either. Life partners try to make each other happy.

Best of luck.


----------



## Hop2it (Aug 14, 2006)

Let me clarify I meant suggestion about spots to fish. Although I did like some of the other suggestions.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW.. that was my dilemma back in the fall/winter of 2005. when i seriously started looking for a big water boat my girlfrend of several years started the "you need to put a ring on my finger before for buy another boat" well i went with my heart. i still got the boat but one less passenger. 

it's all about the boat now. it will be all about something else next time. get the boat. i did and haven't regretted one bit..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

the answer to this is simple................

she says "no ring no boat" throw it right back at her and say "no boat, no ring" 
and if you have to buy her a ring.... go pick up a decent lookin cheapy at the jewelers......... by saying "no ring no boat" she didnt specify that it had to be *THE* ring, just that she wanted *A* ring..... life with another is all about loopholes my friend lol
boats dont cheat, they dont complain and for once, when you take a boat out, you can always count on having a good time


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

why can't you do both?????????? I"VE been married 31yrs . can;t complain ,my wifes a great gal . oh! theres a lund baron in the garage right next to my lund pro V .. IT takes too grown up people to make a marriage work . thats a fact . jim


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Why would you even ask?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

He can do both just like you can or anybody can just maybe not with her. A womans should want her man happy and they should meet somewhere in the middle....sorry I turned this into Pych 101 but I hate when fellow anglers have to deal with that.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

yepppppp ahaaaaaaa not even going to write the "novel" that i want to on this one just hit the local lakes around your house but dont go too far she may want you home to clean


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

I will be married twenty years in August, I had a motorcycle accident in 1996 and she told me if I got another one she would leave, well I did and like I said it will be twenty in August. If that works for her this time she'll use again later for something else.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

GOOD FOR YOU give them an inch and they will take a mile before you know it you are going to a craft show and missing the first weekend of ice fishing


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

My wife is very understanding. I work at home and need to get out. But, not alot of extra money laying around. 

So I found a very cool pontoon kick/row boat for 150 buck new from www.sportsmanguide.com go to flyfishing and scan the middle pages for many styles and price ranges. I love that thing. I can toss it in my van and unload that thing in a hurry and be fishing before ya know it. I use it 4-5 times a week all last year.

I carry 3-4 poles, anchor, live basket, landing net. etc


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I think he was looking for places to fish, not a spanking.


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Hop2it,

You need to keep emotions out of this decision. Boats are inanimate objects which bring the owner pleasure and expense. Women will bring pleasure and expense but also emotional baggage and demands. In order to make a sound decision only compare common denominators to balance out the question. Keep in mind that the quality of today's boats and motors have a longevity comparable or longer than the length of the average marriage. Assuming that the marriage runs its course and there is dissolution, the boat will be depreciated but still have some value, including it's presence and purpose, while the ring will have no value to you as it "travels" with the owner. I hope this unbiased approach helps you reach a decision. Also, it is a well-known fact (_ I have seen first hand at Put-In-Bay_) that older fat guys with big boats get lots of good looking girls. Also keep in mind that the first ring that was only .42 carot, will be replaced with a anniversary band with a total of 1.5 carots, then on the 25th anniversary the full 1 carot ring. That equals a couple boats, quad, a whole bunch of rods, reels, tackle etc... If the rings I bought "travel" I still have a bunch of good stuff after 31 years!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

if u are going to let your girlfriend run your life now, wait till u get married and it will be alot worse. i have been married for almost 10 yrs now and i have my own checking account and she has her own and there is no way she is going to tell me i cant buy nothing


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

This is a really funny thread. Its also full of real life. Boats and fishing will never replace solid, loving relationships. Finding both is the trick...imo.

Wish I had read it when I was 28-30.

Long story short...........fish on gentlemen.

A loving woman........should make room for your fishing passion. A loving man.......should make room for the "other" passions of his lady.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey Hoppy.............do ya think ya struck a nerve with some of us?


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

My ex-wife use to say things like that. Today I have 2 boats, 3 trucks, and a great girl who loves the water. 
life is good.
BB


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

You know some say third time is a charm. If I get married again you all have my permission in writing here, to just shoot me dead!! Fill me with all the chambers so as to not leave any doubt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Mine didn't start pitchin a b**** about fishing or hunting until after the ring. To say the least it has been an interesting 22 years. Ever heard "The man Song" FUNNY, FUNNY, but sadly true. BUY THE BOAT and whatever will be will be.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well if she says that then she'll never let you get a boat..You need to find a good woman that understands..And p.s. I'm selling 2 boats..


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

This thread is humorous. Especially since he's still waiting for his answer. lol. Anyway, i'm in a similar position. Not the "no ring no boat" situation, just the poor college kid situation. Wish I could help but i'm terrible at river fishing so far. Can't seem to find the right spots. Lake fishing i'm ok at, but no boat so no luck for me.


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

This is King Fishers girlfriend. He told me about this post, and I just have to say my piece...

Consider this:
A ring is just a pretty piece of jewelry... sure it'll sit on her finger for years and years [or months if your really that unlucky], but a boat is something you both can enjoy. You can't spend time together on a ring. 

A ring is just a ring. 

If she loves you enough to want a ring, she should love you enough to want to spend time with you, even when the time spent is on a boat!

I say give her a cracker jack ring and tell her to join you for a fishing trip at sunset. 
[on your brand new, spectacular boat of couse]


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

" If it comes down to a boat or a ring for me, you better get the boat!"
Thats a quote from my girlfriend right after leaving the post. I think i found myself a winner.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

kingfishers girlfriend......any chance ya got an available sister?


----------



## Hop2it (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I opened a pandora's box here. I was really only looking for spots that lent theirselves to shore fishing. This site is a lot of like fishing it ends up being more about life than than the activity. Love the girl though so she is a keeper.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL.... when I read the post I said, oh boy- 'Hops' gonna get slapped around'. Lot of tough talk from these guys, don't listen. They don't know what's between you and your girl. 
Listen, if a boat (or a 300$ canoe or Kayak setup like mine) is out of the question, then my suggestion is to get yourself a pair of waders and get to know some rivers. Smallies, Pike, largemouths- there is some GREAT fishing to be had walking the rivers. You got the Chagrin, Grand and Cuyahoga pretty close, right? You'll never run out of fishable terrain that way.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

vkutsch said:


> LOL.... when I read the post I said, oh boy- 'Hops' gonna get slapped around'. Lot of tough talk from these guys, don't listen. They don't know what's between you and your girl.
> Listen, if a boat (or a 300$ canoe or Kayak setup like mine) is out of the question, then my suggestion is to get yourself a pair of waders and get to know some rivers. Smallies, Pike, largemouths- there is some GREAT fishing to be had walking the rivers. You got the Chagrin, Grand and Cuyahoga pretty close, right? You'll never run out of fishable terrain that way.


Here! Here!









I, too, am fiscally challenged and asked for (and received) a pontoon boat from Creek Company for my birthday. Seems like a workable solution.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, just my two cents...If worst comes to worst, and you don't make it as a couple. Let her keep the ring and MAKE SURE YOU KEEP THE BOAT!!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey hop2it: You're in luck. Some of the best walleye fishing of the year is coming up at the 72nd st park. You don't need a boat, plenty of fish to be caught from shore. You need a long rod with a good casting range and a variety of stick baits. You can go out there and catch some huge eyes at night. They come right up to the rocks. I also like to wade the cuyahoga for smallies and pike and I sometimes wade mogadore for gills during the summer months. I don't have a boat, but I have some really good friends that do. I make sure that when I am lucky enough to be invited out, I do all I can to help out, including clean up. That is the best way to get invited back. Hope this helps.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

RUN,,,RUN,,,RUN,,,RUN,,,,Go :T for a woman that likes :B and the outdoors.Or else you will get :S in the longrun...I have seen it to many times with other people..Yes I am married and I do as I want in the outdoors,but she is a great woman too .....good luck,,,,,,,,


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hop, dont know where you're located, as its not posted, but take your girl shore fishing with you and let her sit on a bucket and fish with you. Make sure you're fishing a rocky shoreline and sitting on the bucket is uncomfortable. Then ask one of these guys here to take you both out in a nice boat. She'll see first hand, the diffrence of finding shore spots and boat fishing. Hopefully it will help sway her decision about you getting a boat. If not, get some waders like someone else said. You'll be more mobile at finding shore spots with them.


----------



## Gabmstr (Mar 31, 2007)

To H__ with the ring! You can have the ring. I'll take the boat! It can't catch anything and it will only get dirty and then it's just one more thing that I have to clean!!!


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Hop2it
Like you I am shore bound, but usually catch more fish every year than my friends do in their boats. For steelhead, try Grand river. Right now near the mouth is realy the best as you do not need waders. Fish off short pier with a minnow under a bobber. For smallmouths, come out to Bula and fish west wall at Conneaut. I see boats almost wreck themselves to fish this wall to get to where I am fishing. You have better access from the wall than you do in a boat. Perch is also good from here, as are whitebass in the summer. Pulled a 12 lb steelhead off this wall last fall too, along with many others. Best part is I always am alone, no one in their right mind walks out to the end, of course if you are thinking about getting married, you probably aren't in your right mind either! Crappie, wade along the fallen trees at Pymatuning. I do better at Mosquito, but Pymatuning is less than a mile from me, so I fish it more often. Pull lots of largemouths out of there too. I hate catching them though. Very hard to remove from the brush, and ruin the crappie fishing with all the thrashing. Even caught a 5lb walleye last spring! The summers are tough, best to hook up with a friend who has a boat, or whitebass and smallmouth off the wall.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

all good advice... the ring i bought cost more then 10 of my little boats... 
But i do want a big boat and i am hearing "lets buy a house first."..
You will always want things you can not have its human...
She should want you to be happy and you shouldn't have to ask what you can do with your money... Its tough because if you buy a cheap boat like i did only take one other person out and not super comfortable she won't enjoy it as much as if you bought that bigger boat....
If you don't have waders buy waders they are more fun then you will ever have in the boat and much much cheaper... Use them now while you are still mobile they will hold you over for a few years for sure...i have waded mogadore for bass, cuyohoga for pike/smallie, lake erie tribs for steel, maumee for walleye, and Pa trout streams just to name a few prime fishing opportunities with waders....


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out the Geauga park districts. There's lots of different ponds that you can fish. Most around the Chardon area.

http://www.geaugaparkdistrict.org/parks/


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

swone-Would you care to enlighten me on Cuyahoga Pike? Not asking secrets, just maybe some areas to fish/baits to use. I live near Mansfield so a trip up there with high gas $ would be only a once in awhile thing!

I've got a 13' v-bottom with a 6 hp and a trolling motor. Would this work better than wading? Only got hip boots,those enough?


Thanks!


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Mar 24, 2007)

No ring..no boat? Thats pretty harsh. I don't see what the big deal is. If my boyfriend wanted to get a boat..I'd be thrilled! We would be able to discuss the ring while we were on the boat fishing! lol. Anywho..I'm no where near you, so I have no idea whats up your way...I usually go to the causeway at mosquito lake...I love my catfish


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

no way boat beats the shore any day, pymi gets to slow in the summer time for shore,


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Rule of thumb, It is better to ask for forgivness, than to seek permission.:C


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ever heard of unconditional love...if I wanted a boat but was forced to pick between a boat and I ring, I would definitely pick the...? It still amazes me how much leverage women have on men...after 30 years with the same woman (as far as she knows  ), I say get the boat...if she really loves you, she will accept a pop ring as a symbol of your love and if not, at least you can still get on the lake and drown some worms and your sorrows at the same time! Life is a beach!


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

If she says she'll remove that ring to clean the fish you bring home, it may be worth giving a little to gain a little. Buy both!
________
Subaru leone


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This thread is still around? huh.


----------

